

Flatiron School Prework: Learn to Code - sarajo
http://prework.flatironschool.com/

======
STRML
Any relation to the flatiron framework? <http://flatironjs.org/>

~~~
aviflombaum
nope

~~~
STRML
So what's the story of the school and the name? I have a few friends who love
the idea. Seems like the right idea at the right time for people who are
interested in jumpstarting a coding career.

~~~
aviflombaum
School is in the Flatiron district in NYC, named after the Flatiron Building,
the world's first skyscraper. You can find more about the school on
flatironschool.com - email info@flatironschool.com with questions.

------
adamenbar
this is awesome.

